# What Video Game do you hate the most?



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

For me it's Battlefield Hardline...there's nothing in that game. 

- Very Little Content

- Boring Story

-.Battlefield 4 Reskin

- Not a lot of fun game modes.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Watch dogs, by far

I usually try not to get hyped, and there was insane hype around it. Even with tempering that it was still so boring and such a chore to get through

Glad there's a larger library of games that I don't have to settle for stuff just to have something o play


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Anything that's about memorization and trial and error. A couple of popular ones are Super Meat Boy and Ikaruga. Yeah, they're not about skill, they're about failing until you know exactly how you get it right. You don't learn anything that can be applied to any other type of game, you're not even practicing your reflexes because that would require unpredictability.


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

The ones that I buy and only end up playing for a few hours that I wish I could get my money back.

Or early access games that I buy and then the dev goes silent and never updates the game again.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

Tamagotchi: Party On! is probably the worst thing I've ever played. I guarantee it's worse than everything else here.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Medal of Honor 2010 and Warfighter.. Ruined my favorite game franchise  (which just kept on giving, except for some ps2 failures)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Lazy console ports and most console games after PS2


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

Final Fantasy games.
Hell, JRPGs in general. A friend of mine at school tried to get me into FFVII. What a turd sandwich.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Fallout 4 for transforming what was a great RPG series into a bland, dumbed down, simplistic version of it.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Gears of War 2, no doubt. I no lifed that game and freakin' loved it. Then. It happened...
EPIC Games released their 6th title update. Boy, was it terrible, like your wife getting a sex change. 

Gears of War 3 was heartbreaking as well, like finding out your son isn't yours. 

It's deep, man. No one understands /s


----------



## VividKaleidoscope (May 15, 2016)

I can't stand Just Cause 2 I tried to force myself to enjoy it I gave the game a really decent shot (11-12 hours) but it just wasn't happening.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

Just Cause 3.

Second game was fun, but this new one has terrible missions and a boring map. It just isn't fun to play around in like the last one.

One of the dullest games I've ever played.


----------



## Scorpius14 (Jun 22, 2016)

Cue the hate comments:

Super Mario Bros



I hate 2d games apart from the hybrid 2d/3d ones like super smash bros.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i hate gta sa tbh


----------



## jonesy497 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sims 3


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Diablo 3. I don't have it, but there's a good reason for that. Blizzard really screwed that one up. Forcing MMO mechanics into what should be playable completely offline; requiring a permanent internet connection; and trying to make even more cash by taking a cut off players selling items to each other for real money. I mean, is that even Diablo anymore? Because it sounds like some Activision Free2Play monstrosity, except not free. I love how they assured players that the game would always be playable despite requiring access to the servers... and then the game could not be played on launch. Screw Blizzard, they ruined WoW as well with Cataclysm.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

ScorchedEarth said:


> Diablo 3. I don't have it, but there's a good reason for that. Blizzard really screwed that one up. Forcing MMO mechanics into what should be playable completely offline; requiring a permanent internet connection; *and trying to make even more cash by taking a cut off players selling items to each other for real money*. I mean, is that even Diablo anymore? Because it sounds like some Activision Free2Play monstrosity, except not free. I love how they assured players that the game would always be playable despite requiring access to the servers... and then the game could not be played on launch. Screw Blizzard, they ruined WoW as well with Cataclysm.


They actually removed that, but it's still not a very good game. I would have been happy with a modern version of Diablo 2, instead of the cartooney colors and dumbed down build system.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

Thief reboot


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I always thought Assassins Creed was boring as hell to play. The story overall is very interesting though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Humesday said:


> Thief reboot


What a garbage game that was. Still is.

But anyway. I'm gonna swoop out of this reply because i think i hear Garrett crying his a corner, even though he has only one eye to shed tears with.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

Scrub-Zero said:


> What a garbage game that was. Still is.
> 
> But anyway. I'm gonna swoop out of this reply because i think i hear Garrett crying his a corner, even though he has only one eye to shed tears with.


It's exasperating how badly made that game is. The originals were some of my favorite games when I was younger, and they go and do this. The level design was atrocious, the story muddled, the characters boring, the setting lacked all the charm of the originals, etc. It's astounding how badly they messed it up. They had so much good material to work with.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

not sure why i failed to think of this the other day, but i detest the ****ing megaman series. it makes me sick l m a o. i hate the platformers and i have no interest in torturing myself with whatever other **** the series has to offer.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Every Mario, Zelda, Megaman and Sonic game. A bunch of extremely overrated childish franchises. Most people who rate them highly didn't actually experience better gaming than that (such as the 1998-2004 PC era), so they think they're some of the best games in history, when in fact they were always quite mediocre.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

JRPGs
Roguelikes
Call of Duty


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't know about 'hate' because I do a lot of research before I buy anything. The most disappointing one I've ever played was probably Walking Dead: Survival Instinct or some random ps2 game that I'll think of later.

And Assassins Creed III for the most part. Probably because of how much I liked II, but still, I hated barely being able to run on any buildings.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Aribeth said:


> Every Mario, Zelda, Megaman and Sonic game. A bunch of extremely overrated childish franchises. Most people who rate them highly didn't actually experience better gaming than that (such as the 1998-2004 PC era), so they think they're some of the best games in history, when in fact they were always quite mediocre.


I could never get into them either, especially Sonic. My username is a bit misleading but I was never a huge player of the Pokemon games either, at least to the extent that some people still are.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I also hate almost any Need For Speed game. There just boring and uninteresting to play


----------



## lilkittin (Apr 28, 2016)

007 for N64 - the game that started all that FPS bull. I'm super bitter about it because I get motion sickness and can't play


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

lilkittin said:


> 007 for N64 - the game that started all that FPS bull. I'm super bitter about it because I get motion sickness and can't play


You get motion sickness in FPS games or just that one?


----------



## lilkittin (Apr 28, 2016)

All of them - I retain the bitterness toward 007 just because it was the beginning of the end for me. I try to power through the nausea but it just ends very badly...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Aribeth said:


> Every Mario, Zelda, Megaman and Sonic game. A bunch of extremely overrated childish franchises. Most people who rate them highly didn't actually experience better gaming than that (such as the 1998-2004 PC era), so they think they're some of the best games in history, when in fact they were always quite mediocre.


The games are often overpraised by mindless fans. But Mario 3 and Mario World are some of the best platformers you can play. Tight controls and super responsive and they're hard but not unfair hard, except a few levels near the end.

Zelda i agree is very overrated though. There's only two Zelda game i love. Zelda: A link to the past and Zelda 2: The adventures of Link.

I'm not the biggest fan of Megaman either. I love the X series and Megaman 2-3 and that's about it. They went downhill after X4 and then went all over the place with the cow milking of Zero, legends, battle network etc.

But of course games like that won't compare to PC and it's System Shock 2, Omikron: the nomad soul or Tron 2.0. Outclassed and outmatched definitely.



lilkittin said:


> 007 for N64 - the game that started all that FPS bull. I'm super bitter about it because I get motion sickness and can't play


I used to get motion sickness while playing Half Life 1.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

lilkittin said:


> All of them - I retain the bitterness toward 007 just because it was the beginning of the end for me. I try to power through the nausea but it just ends very badly...


Do you play them on your tv while sitting on the couch, by any chance?


----------



## lilkittin (Apr 28, 2016)

Aribeth said:


> Do you play them on your tv while sitting on the couch, by any chance?


Yeah, when it first came out, that was the only way to play! But I've tried other FPS games on PC as well and they just wipe me out. Could be I'm just old but it kills me that I can't play most new games.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

lilkittin said:


> Yeah, when it first came out, that was the only way to play! But I've tried other FPS games on PC as well and they just wipe me out. Could be I'm just old but it kills me that I can't play most new games.


Well, this might be a redundant question, but have you tried lowering your FOV?


----------



## lilkittin (Apr 28, 2016)

Aribeth said:


> Well, this might be a redundant question, but have you tried lowering your FOV?


Yeah, I had an ex who was determined to get me past this and I'm afraid I rewarded his efforts with my re-visited lunch. He brought it down to half the dang screen - I think I must get too focused on it or something...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Kanova said:


> JRPGs


I can't get into Jrpgs anymore. I'll still play the ones i know and love, but as soon as i try a new one i get instantly bored. I've tried the Valkyria Chronicles, Tales of Zertiria and the Legend of Heroes and i just can't play them for long. I think it's the damn anime ruining them.

If they were dark themed and more violent with no ****ing teenagers saving the world i might like them.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I can't get into Jrpgs anymore. I'll still play the ones i know and love, but as soon as i try a new one i get instantly bored. I've tried the Valkyria Chronicles, Tales of Zertiria and the Legend of Heroes and i just can't play them for long. I think it's the damn anime ruining them.
> 
> If they were dark themed and more violent with no ****ing teenagers saving the world i might like them.


Lol ikr. I loved FF7 and FF8 was great too but I'm done with these unrealistic childish characters that japanese devs keep filling their games with. At least in the 90s most of them had graphics for that time which meant it wasn't a big deal, it was just a bunch of pixels with a semi-teenager portrait. But putting these guys in a 3D game with this decade's graphics? God, no.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

FF7


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

tales of symphonia 2 took everything I loved and put it through a meat processor


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Psybadek was a poor game it actually managed to crash my ps1 years ago lmao, but I don't hate it. I used to be really into skateboard games like street skater 2 (that game also had a great soundtrack and introduced me to Deftones,) so I think that's why I bought it lol. Well that and it was really cheap.

I definitely didn't like the fourth Spyro game just after whatever company bought it from Insomniac. Damn that was a ****ing terrible game, they admitted to having to rush it and it was incomplete when they released it.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Call of Duty multiplayer. It's just this frantic pointless spawn and die cycle.

I remember better games.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Charmander said:


> I don't know about 'hate' because I do a lot of research before I buy anything. The most disappointing one I've ever played was probably Walking Dead: Survival Instinct or some random ps2 game that I'll think of later.


I couldn't finish Walking Dead: Survival Instinct. So disappointing. I got to a rooftop in town, but didn't know where to go. I probably could've eventually, and even beat the game. I just, in that moment of not knowing what to do for 10 minutes, realized I wasn't having a good time, so I stopped playing it entirely.

I love all the "rebels" saying FFVII. It wasn't my favorite Final Fantasy or RPG, for that matter. But feel people are being a bit much. Like you've never played a truly awful game before.

RIPD: The Game was unplayable. Too many enemies bombard you instantly. Like instantly. You can't do the first level. That's a terrible game. Poorly made. And yes, there was a game based on that movie. Lol. So it's not too shocking.

Uh... Hate is such a strong word. As far as popular games, Metal Gear Solid was pretty boring. I was instantly bored. Never played the future games of that series because of the first one. Which brings me to the point of people not liking things bc they're not their genre. Like platformers being mentioned. The original Mega Man series was the bee's knees to me. The patterns to the levels, the bosses, and figuring out which order to go in, using a boss's gained power against the next boss... It's a clever formula for a platformer. Might get tired to some people after just one game, if not before finishing, but I've personally always liked it. TONS of other platformers trying to be as fun and cool as those classic series by copying and using a license from a movie or cartoon, and then failing miserably. I mean, come on... The first TMNT game on NES was atrocious.  Castlevania II is unfair with mechanics. Tons of others.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

AngelClare said:


> Call of Duty multiplayer. It's just this frantic pointless spawn and die cycle.
> 
> I remember better games.


Better put some damn respeck on the CoD series. 









That **** was my childhood lmao.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> I couldn't finish Walking Dead: Survival Instinct. So disappointing. I got to a rooftop in town, but didn't know where to go. I probably could've eventually, and even beat the game. I just, in that moment of not knowing what to do for 10 minutes, realized I wasn't having a good time, so I stopped playing it entirely.


I only bought it because it was so hyped up (before it was released) and I didn't finish it either. I only managed to get about 3 trophies before giving up. :lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

JustThisGuy said:


> Castlevania II is unfair with mechanics..


I like Simon's quest. It's probably my third favorite Castlavania game. And back then i finished it without ever looking at a guide. Just the old trick of figuring out what does what through hints and practice.

I never understood all the back lash it gets. It's a fun game with some rpg elements, which is what i like the most about it. I loved grinding a bit to upgrade the whips and buy garlic and then going places to find Dracula's parts so i can summon him and kill him properly this time. This game made you feel like a real monster/vampire hunter.

And the day/night cycle was great(except the constant messages). One thing they did right was to make the monsters harder to kill from dusk t'ill dawn. I thought that was really cool. You don't see that in many games.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I like Simon's quest. It's probably my third favorite Castlavania game. And back then i finished it without ever looking at a guide. Just the old trick of figuring out what does what through hints and practice.
> 
> I never understood all the back lash it gets. It's a fun game with some rpg elements, which is what i like the most about it. I loved grinding a bit to upgrade the whips and buy garlic and then going places to find Dracula's parts so i can summon him and kill him properly this time. This game made you feel like a real monster/vampire hunter.
> 
> And the day/night cycle was great(except the constant messages). One thing they did right was to make the monsters harder to kill from dusk t'ill dawn. I thought that was really cool. You don't see that in many games.


Yes, I will admit that that was cool. And I do realize that if something is hard, just wait for day time in a good few cases. But felt like the swamp (after the graveyard?) was ridic. The gillmen (creature from the black lagoon guys) were reeeeeally unfair. They didn't have a pattern. When you jumped to a platform, they'd hop up out of the swamp and touch you/hurt you...to death. Instantly. It was pretty frustrating. There's other things. Undead popping up under your feet and hurting you. It was all sorts of grrrr for gamers.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Master Chief Collection. More like Master bug collection.

"The developer 343 Industries created an achievement called "Stick With It" for players who stuck with the game... an achievement that's bugged and currently won't unlock." :lol
@Halfhardtim3s


----------



## daisyjimin (Jul 16, 2016)

all of the lego games


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I had this PS2 demo disk when I was really young that included a demo of The Getaway. It was the only demo that wouldn't work, though. It was on the damn artwork of the disk but I couldn't get past the title screen. Then I remember going to blockbuster and renting it cause I was too curious about it afterward, but that **** didn't work either!! So, I refuse to believe that game ever really existed.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

StarTropics


----------



## Mick1990LFC (Jul 6, 2016)

feels said:


> I had this PS2 demo disk when I was really young that included a demo of The Getaway. It was the only demo that wouldn't work, though. It was on the damn artwork of the disk but I couldn't get past the title screen. Then I remember going to blockbuster and renting it cause I was too curious about it afterward, but that **** didn't work either!! So, I refuse to believe that game ever really existed.


Yeah I remember The Getaway it defo existed lol.

I really enjoyed the story, the car physics were not the best but was a really decent game.

CEX sell it ridicolously cheap if you still have an old PS2 knocking about, worth a go still if you havent played it


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

All of the walking simulators they like to call "story driven" games. Utter garbage with nice graphics.

I thought i would enjoy 35mm since it reminded me of the Stalker games, but no. Walking around empty maps suck. A lot.



daisyjimin said:


> all of the lego games


Yes x1000

Too much lego everywhere.


----------



## daisyjimin (Jul 16, 2016)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yes x1000
> 
> Too much lego everywhere.


glad you agree lol for me it's more the fact that they are really boring and easy. 'mild' is the word that comes to mind. although i guess i shouldn't complain because they are made for kids, after all


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

LEGO games are for kids who want to play something co-op on the same computer. I was doing it with a friend like 10 years ago. LEGO Batman, Indiana Jones, Star Wars etc. It was quite fun. Otherwise, don't see why anyone would play them.


----------

